
The regulatory future of algorithms - kawera
http://blogs.lse.ac.uk/mediapolicyproject/2017/08/15/the-regulatory-future-of-algorithms/
======
Houshalter
This is very sad to see. Humans are a thousand times worse than algorithms.
Look at judges that give much harsher sentences just before lunch when they
are hungry. Or how attractive people are much more likely to get a lesser
sentence or do well in a job interview. Human experts are _usual_
significantly worse than even simple linear regression at making predictions
about things. Ban humans, not algorithms.

